# Over heating Case



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, I recently got a new PC and it started to over heat e.g it would go from 31 in idle to 60-70 when working. Should i add another Fan?

Here are some Pics: http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7794/cimg5773bp8.jpg 

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4123/cimg5781qa6.jpg


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

How many case fans do you have, I do not see a rear fan (psu does not count) typically you'll want at least one fan in front pulling in air and one in the back pulling it out


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Is this the CPU tempreture your talking about? Make sure there is no dust clogging the heatsink. Although looking at the pictures your case is clean.


*Edit* - I notice you have room for a Fan at the back, and one at the front. I recommend Buying a two fans and fitting them.


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm just buying one (For now) Is this a good fan? Click Here


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi


Thats a good fan, but make sure it fits. Looking at it it looks like 80mm fans for the rear and a 120mm fan for the front.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Tricool fans are noisy get one with less decibels.
You should put the biggest fan you can in the front and the back (The bigger they are the slower they turn and the quieter they are) this causes the air to flow in from the front across the mobo and out the back
A minimum of TWO fans are needed not one


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

That fan has a very low cfm rating (does not move a lot of air) you want a fan that moves the most anount of air (high cfm) for the least amount of noise. Check your case manual or the mfg website to make sure what size fans fit your case. For my money I prefer Panaflo fans, they typically have high cfm for a lower than avg noise.


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

Why is there a minimum of two fans?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

kodi said:


> Tricool fans are noisy get one with less decibels.
> You should put the biggest fan you can in the front and the back (The bigger they are the slower they turn and the quieter they are) this causes the air to flow in from the front across the mobo and out the back
> A minimum of TWO fans are needed not one


I differ. 

My antec 900 cae has 3 120mm tri-cools, and onlow they move 40 CFM and the hard drives (3 of them) are louder than the fans.

And there is no minimum for fans. I have a sigma in my closet with 384 RAM, a 800 MHz slot 1 processor, and the only fan is the one on the CPU (as in no case fans). And it runs absolutely fine with XP.


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm i have changed my Fan to This One. If you find a better one in stock on that site post here please


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Prowsezy said:


> Why is there a minimum of two fans?


You need to get an airflow across the mobo and two fans do this better than one, why risk your Cpu when for just a few dollars more you can have great cooling
The pictures you posted show that a front and back fan would be very easy to fit as it looks like it has the mounting holes there already

@magnethead my antec 900 is quiet on low also but it has more than two fans so they only need to work on low. In a case with 2 fans you need to run them at medium to high (Very Noisy)
Just read the comments in the case mod forums on the 900 the main winge is the noise of the fans.
That said I run all my fans on low and like yours the hardrives are noisier than the fans


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

I see your point i might post a 120mm Fan.


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

Should i get a Red Or a Green Fan?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Theres no difference between the Red or green fan ( Just the colour ofcourse ). Although the Red is nice.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

With a120mm fan you may get away with one in winter but i think you will need two for summer.
Check what connection that fan has (3 or4 pin) as it does not state it in the advertisement


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Nayyou can get away with one 80mm in the summer i do...in arizona....with a pd......


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I have neither a fan at the front, Nor a fan at the back, but my Celeron 2ghz rig sits at 30-40degrees under load.


I think you could get away with one fan.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

fellas you are missing a *BIG *piece of the puzzle 


slot one *800mhz processors *and *2.0 mhz Celerons *couldnt be pushed hard enough to EVER reach 60C at anything! :normal:


so therefore what you are "getting" away with on those rigs really has no benefit to what the OP's problem is.


I agree with Kodi 100% >>>>> any recent release processor of the last two years of newer should MOST definetly be fitted with TWO fans.

Fans are dirt cheap compared to burnt motherboards, CPU's, PSU's, memory sticks etc

heat is the single biggest killer of computer parts; what in HADES is gained by squeaking by with less fans ?????

a 10C increase in the CPU temp will reduce 50% of its life span 
same thing with a PSU >>>> an increase of 10C reduces a PSU's capacitors life span by 50% !!!!!! The power supply gets its "cool" air from *inside* the computer box~~~~~ not outside the box



all my computer builds go out the door with a minimum of 240 mm of fan air, and I have not had one service call for heat problems or burnt parts from heat since.

if you bring in air with a 80mm fan you should be bringing air out with a minimum of 80mm fan

I far prefer to use 2 x 120mm fans of the very high RPM version (2800 rpm)

I never mess with cool and quiet or any other "noise reducing" hog wash, cool saves $$$$$$$$ >>>>>> thats a fact

quiet is hotter >>>>> very simple actually

good quality fans will make less noise, have higher rpm's and the 120's of course will move more air than an 80mm with less noise

FOR ANYONE who thinks two fans is not needed, you better have a look at a top of the line case; like the *Coolermaster Stacker 832*

*how is NINE fans* 

the average person isnt running an ultra high end performance machine that needs to be housed in the stacker 832, but the days of no case fans or one 80 mm is loooooooooooong ago passed us by >>>>> 

if noise is your beef, turn up your music or open your wallet >>>>>> your choice :4-thatsba


I love "other shops" quiet builds; I make good money fixing them!


----------



## ctech (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out what summer & winter has to do with how many fans you run . Do you guy's not have HVAC? I pretty much keep my house @ around 70 degrees year round and It did not save my emachine with only ONE case fan from kicking bucket after only a years service :upset: (I learned the hard way)

Do your self a favor and by at least TWO case fans! Spend a little now or spend a lot later...

Besides keeping your case cooler, the fans will also add some more bling, bling :grin:

-Ctech


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Listen to Kodi and Joe
Heat will slowly break down your components, and sometimes quickly.
Summertime brings about heat calls like clockwork. Many households and apartments cant afford air conditioning, and they depend on ceiling fans, which doesnt really benefit the computer.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The case, and hardware in has alot do with the amount of fans you need. With todays hardware, a rear exhaust and front intake are a must (If you want your system to last). As Linderman said, you can get away with running a slot 1 p3 with no case fans, but not a C2D and an 8800.

I have a Gigabyte 3D Aurora (built for H20) it came with 3 900rpm 120mm fans that just didn't get the job done. I installed 3 Tricool 120s thinking I could run them on low and still drop my temps to an acceptable level. WRONG! I have to run them all on high (2000 rpms) to maintain decent temps for my FX60 and 7800gt (with NVsilencer). My rig sounds like a wind tunnel! With a less restrictive case, made with alot of vents and mesh I could likely get away with 2 120 Tricools on medium.

To echo the wisdom of my fellow staff and team members, case air flow and low temps are very important to lifespan of your system. Especially with todays with todays hardware. Any statement to contrary is simply poor advice.


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for your help guys. I will be getting 2 fans on Wednesday.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree speedy; I have AC but I dont try to keep my house at 68 degrees F in the hot summer months >>>>> but in the winter its 68F :grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

linderman said:


> I agree speedy; I have AC but I dont try to keep my house at 68 degrees F in the hot summer months >>>>> but in the winter its 68F :grin:


here because we have a big house and small AC, we struggle to stay at 78°F. Plus my room is the hottest of the house (yet north facing and closest to the unit).


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

not a wise suggestion


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

That is a bit Odd but it could work 0.o


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

well considering HDD temps are 34 and 24 celcius, dont think i need any kind of custom airflow devices...haha...antec made them for me!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

xxxxx


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

xxxxx


----------



## ctech (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm a beginner at this PC stuff and I know that if I get hot at 72 degrees in my house my PC surly does - common since goes along way...

What can I say, I'm hot natured...

-Ctech


----------



## TechGuy27 (Aug 13, 2007)

hi there, for a case that size I recommend at least 2 fans other then the one on the Power Supply and CPU. The more air-flow the cooler your system will run.


----------

